# Trembling chickens and a leaky vent



## Tony812430 (Sep 28, 2012)

I have 3 isbar chicks. All feathered but my one female has no feathers on her belly and her vent leaks non stop. Leaves white poo dried to her belly. All 3 ( 4th died 3 days ago ) tremble and have a hard time keeping balanced. I've noticed they fall over sometimes. Anyone ever had this problem?


----------



## Darkling (Jul 25, 2012)

http://msucares.com/poultry/diseases/dissymp.htm

try this address to see if you can find out what is going on. Hope you find help there


----------



## ToniTheTender (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Tony,
I am sorry to hear about your chicken with the leaking vent and white stuff dried onto the feathers below her vent. I think 
I can help you. 
I have a hen named Hope who started with the same symptoms, so I called a friend of mine who is a chicken expert. He explained that it was most likely a bladder infection and suggested a 5 day course of antibiotics in her water. He suggested that for the Tetracycline Hydrochloride Soluble Powder available at my local farm and feed store (brand name Terra-Vet 10) use 1 & 1/2 teaspoons of the antibiotic powder and one teaspoon of chick vitamin and electrolyte
Powder also from the feed store dissolved well into one gallon of water. Let me tell you, she stopped dripping by the end of the first day! 
The back of the Terra-Vet 10 package will say that the 6.4 oz package will make 100 gal. Containing 100 mg of tetracycline
Hydrochloride / gal. But the smaller dose of (one and a half teaspoons per single gallon of water is what you want. Change the water daily (Using the same dosage) daily to ensure freshness.
Another tip is mix a little yogurt in with a little of her regular food and try to feed it once daily in addition to the option of regular food available when ever she wants it. The active culture enzymes in the yogurt will help replace those lost in her digestive tract from taking antibiotics (Just like with people) Try offering the yogurt treat for 7 to 10 days. And just for clarity, separate her from the other hens while on the antibiotic so the other hens are not drinking her medicated water. If it takes her a little longer to fully recover from the bladder infection, the antibiotics can be given for a 7 to 10 day course instead of the 5 day course. Lastly it is fine if the others eat some of her yogurt treat that's fine, it's good for them.
I hope this helps you! Sincerely, Toni


----------

